# Comcast wireless modem with my router



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to replace my old comcast modem and they sent me the technicolor wireless gateway modem.

I called and ask them to turn off the wifi (bridge mode) so I could use my router with it but i am not getting Internet now.

They the modem is working fine and the problem was with the router, but I was just using the router with the old modem.

My router is a buffalo WZR-300HP (using ddwrt) and the new modem is a technicolor TC8305C

What can I do?

On my desktop I get the little Ethernet box with a yellow warning sign. 

It looks like my router isn't detecting dhcp.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi dylan151,

Do you get internet access if you connect the network cable from your modem directly to the computer?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I solved this by having bridge mode turned off. Now the only problem I have with this new modem is phone issues. Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

With bridge mode turned off you now have two routers wired in series.

You should consider following this article to make the work correctly
Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------

